# Wochenende-Mountainbiker aus Darmstadt



## Alfista (5. August 2018)

Hallo User, 

ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. 

Ich komme aus Darmstadt und fahre seit Mai 2017 ein Specialized MTB, das ich bei Wellmann Bikes in Roßdorf gekauft habe.

Als Schüler bin ich gerne mit dem Rad einfach durch die Gegend gefahren. Nicht gezielt, nicht geplant, einfach spontan. Hinzu kam eine Radtour von Seeheim über Amorbach, Mosbach, Heidelberg und Heppenheim wieder nach Seeheim, wo ich herkomme. Übernachtet haben wir 2-Mal mit dem Zelt und einmal auf der Starkenburg. Toll war das.

Im Studium und in den ersten Berufsjahren bin ich gar kein Rad mehr gefahren, schade eigentlich. Erst als meine Kinder (Zwillinge) zur Welt kamen und sich der Mobilitätsradius auf Darmstadt und Umgebung konzentrierte, bin ich wieder auf's Rad gestiegen. Seit 9 Jahren fahre ich inzwischen alles Alltägliche mit dem Rad. 

Die Kinder habe ich mit einem Hänger durch den Wald gezogen, was nach wenigen Monaten zu rund 10-15 kg Gewichtsverlust geführt hat, ich weiß nicht mehr das Startgewicht, war aber über 100 kg, dann wurden es knapp 90 kg. 

Im Mai 2017 habe ich mir ein MTB zugelegt, da ich gerne mehr Rad fahren wollte als nur die typischen Alltagsstrecken (Büro, regionale Termine oder Freunde besuchen, Kinder durch DA begleiten). Es ist ein Specialized MTB geworden, mit dem ich seither den vorderen Odenwald unsicher mache.

Mittlerweile schaffe ich den Weg zum Frankenstein in knapp 55 Minuten und fahre bis zu 55 km und 900 Höhenmeter.

Mein Trainingsziel für dieses Jahr ist der Melibokus mit einer Tour von rund 50 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter. Das schaffe ich noch.

Vielleicht treffe ich ja mal einen von Euch beim Radeln


----------



## Flo_Odw. (9. August 2018)

Hallo Alfista und herzlichen willkommen!
Bin im Alltag auf dem Arbeitsweg öfter im Modautal anzutreffen, also zwischen Nieder Ramstadt, Modau, Neutsch, Frankenhausen und oberes Modautal. Privat eher in der Reichelsheimer-/Lindenfelser-/Neunkircher-/Fischbachtal-/Gersprenztalecke aber auch gerne mal auf dem Felsberg oder zwei-/dreimal im Jahr am Melibokus.  
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Trainingsziel, wir sehen uns auf dem Melibokus!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfista (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

long time no hear. Sorry, hatte zu viel um die Ohren.

Nach der Vorstellung hier bin ich tatsächlich bis zum Melibokus gekommen. Beim ersten Mal von DA über Frankenstein - Ober Beerbach - Kuralpe - Balkhausen - Melibokus - Jugenheim - Eberstadt - Ludwigsturm - DA. Leider nur 800 Höhenmeter.

Also am Wochenende darauf noch mal, dann aber vom Frankenstein Richtung Lufthansa und über den Märchenteich nach Ober Beerbach, dann hat's auch mit den 1000 Höhenmetern geklappt. Man, was war ich stolz. Noch eine Fahrt zum Felsenmeer und zurück über das Modautal. Fitnesslevel für das Jahr erreicht. 

In den Herbstferien ist meine Frau mit den Kindern zu den Großeltern gefahren und ich hatte frei. Also habe ich den Wohnwagen genommen und bin auf die Schwäbische Alb gefahren. Dort bin ich dann mein 

erstes MTB-Rennen gefahren, die Alb-Gold-Trophy in Trochtelfingen

Super tolles Event, bin 48 km und 800 Höhenmeter in 2:34 h gefahren, die Steigungen waren nicht so steil, ging sehr gut. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht.

Dann noch 2 Tage Techniktraining, in Geislingen, Top Wochenende.

Jetzt brauche ich ein neues Ziel für das nächste Jahr!


----------



## Mr-Green (26. Oktober 2018)

Komme aus Balkhausen,falls noch Trainingspartner gesucht werden


----------



## Alfista (2. November 2018)

Cool. Merke ich mir und melde mich Anfang nächsten Jahres.

Seit Mitte Oktober war ich noch nicht wieder auf dem Rad...


----------



## Flauschinator (6. November 2018)

Gude,
auch wenn ich mein altes Heimrevier seit Anfang des Jahres gegen den Schwarzwald getauscht habe, dachte ich mir, ich geb dir noch 1-2 Tourentipps mit:
Wenn du mal wieder Richtung Melibokus fährst und noch paar Höhenmeter extra willst, nimm ruhig noch den Felsberg mit. Ist zwar steil, aber vom Turm ins Balkhäuser Tal gibts mehrere spaßig zu fahrende Trails unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade, von "locker mit nem Hardtail fahrbar" bis "mit dem All Mountain gut machbar, aber ich muss schon auf die Linie achten".
Oberhalb vom Fränky gibts auch noch ein paar nette Trails bei den Magnetsteinen und entlang des Burgenwegs, außerdem noch diverse Varianten am Osthang, da kann man auch ordentlich runterscheppern, sofern man es mal verblockt haben will 

Und wenns mal ne andere Ecke des Odenwalds mit noch ein paar mehr Höhenmetern sein darf: Mit der Bahn nach Erbach raus und über die Neunkircher Höhe zurück nach Darmstadt. Zum Beispiel so:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/17550395?ref=wtd


----------



## Mr-Green (9. November 2018)

Man muss aber dazu sagen,einige Einstiege sind"versteckt"am Melibokus,das ist auch gut so.Leider wurde oder wird am Meli auch gebaut,die Jungs haben dort ganze Arbeit geleistet,doch ob das jedem gefällt(Forst usw.)?


----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

Na der Förster findet das sicher nicht gut. Dem sind zwei Kollegen und ich mal über den Weg gefahren, als wir gerade von nem Trail kamen, der sogar als Wanderweg markiert war und an dem kein Verbotsschild hing und er hielt uns erst mal nen Vortrag, wie böse Mountainbiker doch seien, dass man das ja gar nicht dürfe und dass er uns nur diesmal aus Kulanz noch ohne Bußgeld davonkommen ließe. Dass die 2-Meter-Regel nur in BaWü gilt und der Weg sogar markiert ist, hat ihn auch nicht interessiert.
Illegale Bauerei machts da sicher nicht besser...


----------



## Alfista (25. November 2018)

Danke @Flauschinator das ist ja mal eine richtig coole Tour.

Bisher bin ich immer von DA aus losgefahren und dahin auch wieder mit dem Rad zurückgekehrt. Aber nächstes Jahr möchte ich das gerne anpassen. Solche Tips sind klasse.


----------



## Flauschinator (5. Dezember 2018)

Nix zu danken. Die Tour hab ich mir seinerzeit mal als Trainingstour bevor ich den Ruhrhöhenweg gefahren bin gebastelt. Die Neunkircher Höhe ist halt schon ein kleines Biest


----------



## bikefun19 (17. Juni 2019)

Alfista schrieb:


> Hallo User,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
> 
> ...



1000 Höhenmeter und 50 km hört sich gut an. Wann und wo fährst du los ? 
Dagegen wenn ich mich anschließen würde ? Ich komme aus Darmstadt und bin Hobbysportler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfista (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @bikefun19

sorry, war lange nicht hier.

bin dieses Jahr mehr gefahren als Die letzten Jahre.

klar können wir auch mal gemeinsam fahren. Ich werde jetzt nochbis Ende November fahren, dann geht das bike erst einmal zur Durchsicht zum Händler. Ob ich im Dezember noch fahre, weiß ich nicht

melde dich mal


----------

